# The boys



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Bear... My athlete and ball obsessed beauty...


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Tank... Name says it all!


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Tyson...my first love.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! What handsome boys you have. They are all beautiful, thanks for sharing!!!

BTW: I think Tank is my favorite!


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! What handsome boys you have. They are all beautiful, thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> BTW: I think Tank is my favorite!


Thank you!
I wonder if it's because he looks like a dane?? :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Just gorgeous! You must be so proud of them. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Eurobox said:


> Thank you!
> I wonder if it's because he looks like a dane?? :tongue:


Particularly I like his head, which is his most striking feature. Danes are also a head bree. So that might have something to do with it. Boxers and Danes always go well together!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful pups, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, beautiful boys!


----------

